# Naader's koppa collection



## naader

Unknown suita, my favourite stone.


----------



## FishmanDE

koolio


----------



## naader

Spicy new shobu sunashi suita


----------



## naader

Really nice nagura, most versatile one I have used to date.


----------



## naader

I'll prolly make a post about this narutaki on insta later. It made the core steel on one of my crap beater yanagiba look like a Van Gogh piece. Might make nice jizuya for honyaki if I get them thin enough.


----------



## naader

I'll end it for today with a big ol Hatanaka Gosenryo tomae. Really soft, like lvl 2.5, creamy feedback. It can be fun when I want to roll around in mud.


----------



## JDC

Why do your koppas look better than my full-sized?


----------



## naader

JDC said:


> Why do your koppas look better than my full-sized?


Don't be fooled by the images, all of these stones are small, sub 4kg koppa.


----------



## JDC

naader said:


> Don't be fooled by the images, all of these stones are small, sub 4kg koppa.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

naader said:


> Don't be fooled by the images, all of these stones are small, sub 4kg koppa.


This is the OP for those that don't know him.


----------



## naader

I played with some really nice aizu today


----------



## Robert Lavacca

naader said:


> I played with some really nice aizu today
> View attachment 97100
> 
> View attachment 97099
> 
> View attachment 97101


Whoooaa mama!


----------



## naader

I should really wait till tomorrow morning before posting for better pics and test results, but I just picked up this giant okudo sunashi suita and couldn't resist.


----------



## naader

A couple more shobu. I think shobu is my favourite mine


----------



## naader

60mm thick okudo shiro suita. The last owner sealed the sides with some black crap, headache to remove.


----------



## naader

Koma are weird


----------



## naader

Okudo shiro suita


Define habutae


----------



## naader

Big fat maruka


----------



## naader

Bigger, fatter maruka


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

how are these koppas lol


----------



## naader

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> how are these koppas lol


All small stones, sub 4kg. Almost fingerstones even


----------



## Corradobrit1

naader said:


> Almost fingerstones even


For Shrek maybe


----------



## naader

Corradobrit1 said:


> For Shrek maybe


Ogres are like nakayama suita, they have layers


----------



## Kiru

naader said:


> Ogres are like nakayama suita, they have layers


Amazing


----------



## naader




----------

